# getting physically started



## Emet Paladin of Truth (Mar 5, 2010)

this is more about pricing than anything else-

I've been poking around the GW site, and it seems like the _best_ way to get started is to get assault on black reach

it is $75 compared to a ~$90 battleforce

on the SM side it has
:hq:
Space marine Captain
:troops:
tactical squad
>10*marines
:elites:
Dreadnought
Termie squad
>5*termies

compared to the SM battleforce which has
:troops:
tactical squad
>10*marines
>rhino
combat squad
>5*marines
scout squad
>5*scouts
:fa:
assault squad
>5*marines

Am I crazy, or is the Assault force better?
same w/ orkz:

Black reach:
:hq:
Warboss
:troops:
20*boyz
:elites:
5*Nobz
:hs:?
3*DeffKoptaz

Battleforce
:troops:
20*boyz
>trukk
:fa:?
3*Warbikes

so black reach has _two_ superior forces for _less_ than the price of one!? that can't be right...


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

The downside to the AoBR set is the models are all push-fit and offer no customization for weapons, poses, or anything without some heavy conversions..


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

if your playing orks AOBR is good but the detail on the marines is pretty poor compared to the rest of the box set,
i only used the ork the SM are stuck i in the draw.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

One thing that nobody has pointed out is that in Assault On Blackreach you also get the mini-rulebook, effectively for free, which is a lot more convenient to take out with you gaming than the hardback version that would cost you almost as much again.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

also be smart try and find a cheaper place online, why pay GW prices when you can get the same thing with money to spare.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Exactly! Stella FTW!

Hell, if you surf around Heresy you'll eventually see some adds for some very quality merchants.


----------

